# trout and redfish recipes



## ArtificialOnly (Jun 21, 2004)

I want to try somthing new...I usually just soak the fellets in butter, lemon juice, garlic salt, etc then grill them. What are some delicious ways yall cook them? thanks in advance!


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

Steamed Trout:

1- 15 to 19 inch trout
1- onion (white)
3- carrots
2- bellpeppers (green)
1- cup Italian Dressing
2- cloves garlic (you can use powder instead just season fish lightly and 
veggies to taste)
butter
Tony Cs.

Take trout scale and gut, cut the head off if you want. Make cuts down both sides of the fish about 1 1/2 inches apart. Sprinkle with Tony Cs, lemon juice, a few pats of butter, and Italian Dressing and let soak for 30 -45 mins.

In a large skillet add chopped carrots and 2 cloves of garlic, patt of butter, and sprinkle with tony cs cook for 3 to 4 mins. Add chopped onions and chopped bell peppers, more butter and more Tony Cs. Stir veggies for a few seconds, then place fish with tale and head hanging out of the skillet. Pour any juice from marinade over fish and cover with lid. Let cook for 15 to 30 mins at med high heat untill fish flakes. 

To serve carfully move fish to side, make a pallet out of the veggies on a oval serving dish and pasce fish on top. It looks great beacuse the head and tail do not lose the color from cooking, you might want to cut the head and tail off if you are serving anyone that might be squemish.


----------



## ArtificialOnly (Jun 21, 2004)

sounds great, I am gonna try that some time this week! thanks


----------

